# Partage Bibliothèque iTunes et réseau = garder le contact ?



## CBi (31 Mai 2008)

Afin de vraiment partager ma bibliothèque iTunes sur mon réseau, et pas seulement d'en partager la lecture, j'ai réalisé le montage suivant =

- la bibliothèque i_Tunes Music_ est placée sur la partition Data de ma machine A.
- sur la machine B, après avoir ouvert le chemin vers Data via le Finder (Aller-Réseau), j'ai enregistré dans les préférences de iTunes _Data:iTunes Music _ comme emplacement de la bibliothèque iTunes, puis recopié le dossier _Home:Musique:iTunes_ de la machine A sur la machine B.

Résultat impeccable, sauf que lorsque j'éteins B et que je rallume, le contact avec A est perdu, et il me faut reconnecter A via le Finder (Aller-Réseau) pour que cela fonctionne à nouveau.

Y-a-t-il un moyen simple pour reconnecter automatiquement le volume distant Data ?


----------



## yff13 (1 Juin 2008)

Même problème.

N'y connaissant rien à automator, y-a-til une solution plus facile ?


----------



## CBi (2 Juin 2008)

J'ai trouvé comment faire = voir ici.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167406


----------

